# Redfish Kwan



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry guys, I meant to add a photo of the fly in question. Got caught up with the kids and never added it. I tried to modify the post but this is as close as I could get.



> This is a pretty long video, the idea is to grab your vise, you materials, a beer and tie as we go. I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEPCQAP7ioA&feature=c4-overview&list=UU4vswOaYRBGNBRwJeS-lk4w


----------



## SemperFiSH (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice video. Thanks for taking the time to put it together!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice video...well presented. 

Your site has lots of other videos that are very helpful...good work!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Nice fly. Tie some in black, and some in cream. Reds chomp on those colors too. Actually, if they are hungry they'll eat anything, like Kirstie Ally at the buffet line.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Well done video. Easy to follow and your laid back personality what makes it extra enjoyable.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks guys I appreciate it. I am, going to do another video tonight. If y'all want to post the videos anywhere else feel free. I'm just sharing patterns I have learned and so if anyone else could get some use out of it feel free.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Well done...


----------

